# losing weight before i carry on training????



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

not sure if this is a good idea or not

i have been training for a few weeks in this free weight gym, my mate that owns this gym with all the machines, hes currently trying to cut his body fat down befre he starts training in his gym, should i do this as i have quite a high body fat percentage (although i dont know what it is)

because if i done this i would stop training for a month or something until i have properly sorted out my diet then carry on with the training?

if i havent given enough information just let me know

and could somebody let me know what type of diet i should go for, i dont care what i have to eat, i just want to lose as much body fat as i can and as quickly as i can, i can keep to a strict diet anyways

any information is appreachiatted


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

No, keep lifting weights and sort your diet out. Don't quit training to lose bodyfat - because you'll probably end up losing muscle due to not lifting.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks big mate, its just whilst im trainng dont know if i am losing body fat, i feel fatter but im hurting alot from the training im doing i have sorted out a strict diet (i think) but it feels and to me it looks like im still putting on fat does this have anything to do with me just starting training or does it sound like im doing something wrong?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It sounds like your diet is off, and/or you've mis-judged the calories etc.

Post up your diet. Lifting weights won't make you fat - it's purely down to your diet.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Weight training is one of the best fat burners out there. It also sculpts the body.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i know it doesnt make me fat i thought it might be loosening my fat or muscles which makes me feel fatter or something

this is what i had to eat yesterday mate : :

8:00am i had oats with skimmed milk

11:00am tuna chunks in brine (drained) with extra light mayo and two brown pitta breads

2:00pm 2 poached eggs with one brown pitta bread

5:00pm chicken breast with a lil light mayo and salad

6:00pm 2 bananas

8:00pm went the gym for 2 hours

10:00pm (not got no protien powder till next week so) 1 egg whites one whole egg, 500ml of skimmed milk and nesquick milkshake mix (chocolate for flavour)

thats what i had yesterday mate most days are more a less the same


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That diet's pretty good, although it's very lacking in post-workout nutrition, which is the most important thing you need.

Do you know how many calories you're taking in and what percentages of protein/carb/fat, and what are your stats?


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i dont have a clue mate, ive sort of just dropped myself in at the deep end, but i can find out my body fat and things like that, i dont work out how much prot carb and fat i take in each day as i didnt think it was that important aslong as i ate the right things?

and are carbs good to eat alot of? i mean before i had this carb soup which was high in carbs like

soz for pestering big mate its kool of you to help me out so much as in other topics mate


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It's vital that you work out your calories/protein/carbs/fat and get it right for your current mass in order to lose fat safely and effectively. Eating the right things is good, but if you eat too much of them, you will still gain fat.

If you're looking to lose fat, you don't want too many carbs, although you still want some. The amounts all depend on your stats.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

but things like a single chicken breat and all that how do i work out all of this ? i kno it says on most of the packaging and that is that how i am meant to be working it out ?

theres a book out i seen peeps chatting about a guy done i can buy the ebook and apperntly in that it has what exact diet i should be on going by what weight i am now etc?

is there any foods that are really low in fat i could eat more of ?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

8:00am i had oats with skimmed milk

Needs protein with that meal.

11:00am tuna chunks in brine (drained) with extra light mayo and two brown pitta breads

Only eat one pitta bread

2:00pm 2 poached eggs with one brown pitta bread

Try not to crab all your carbs from the same source.

Breads are not as good as green veggies.

5:00pm chicken breast with a lil light mayo and salad

Looks good.

6:00pm 2 bananas

Bananas are big spikers of insulin so only eat half of a banana and you need more protein.

8:00pm went the gym for 2 hours

You need a fast carb like dextrose right after you set that last weight down.

When you get home drink a whey protein shake.

10:00pm (not got no protien powder till next week so) 1 egg whites one whole egg, 500ml of skimmed milk and nesquick milkshake mix (chocolate for flavour)

Nesquick is all sugar and that is bad. Eat a meat, veggie and a good fat like avacado or nuts. This is a rough draft but you will get the idea.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Deano! said:


> but things like a single chicken breat and all that how do i work out all of this ? i kno it says on most of the packaging and that is that how i am meant to be working it out ?
> 
> theres a book out i seen peeps chatting about a guy done i can buy the ebook and apperntly in that it has what exact diet i should be on going by what weight i am now etc?
> 
> is there any foods that are really low in fat i could eat more of ?


Look at the packaging. If the food doesn't come in packaging, take a look at http://www.calorieking.com which is a useful resource.

The eBook, as good as I'm sure it is, doesn't know your metabolism - only you do. So you'll still have to experiment and work things out.

Also, don't assume that low fat foods are good. You WANT fats in your diet, and plenty of them. Eat fats to burn fats  It's the carbs, and in particular sugars that you want to limit.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good advice big, as u have no protien power for post workout stick 5 eggs in the microwave for 20 secs chuck em in a blender with some milk, abit of honey(to replace sugars from trainin and sweeten up the taste) add the nesquick and it tastes bloody good.

imo eggs are the best form of protien with lots of good fats that u need as big said.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

winger ...... i dont eat green veggies so what could i relace that with mate?

big mate ....... i kno i have a slow metabolism...... and you both have given great advice thanks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> Also, don't assume that low fat foods are good. You WANT fats in your diet, and plenty of them. Eat fats to burn fats  It's the carbs, and in particular sugars that you want to limit.


Bump that.



Deano! said:


> winger ...... i dont eat green veggies so what could i relace that with mate?


Why? Excelent fiber, vitamins, not big insulin spikers and they are natural. We are supposed to eat like that. Actually eat all the colors of the rainbow, except potatoes.

I agree with Barry, eggs are awsome food. Everything but vit c. Fish is very good too. Omega 3 fatty acids (good fats). They clean the arteries.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok i realised i actualy love cabbage lol so i just had lots of that with 3 boiled eggs lmao


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano! said:


> ok i realised i actualy love cabbage lol so i just had lots of that with 3 boiled eggs lmao


Do you have gas now?..............lol.

All colors of the rainbow on the veggies. I didn't ask you to eat them. I am telling you......lol:eek:

I am going to sick my avatar on you. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

savoy w/gravy....emm....xmas dinner


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

lmao @ winger

i had a full on crimbo dinner n lots of alchohol today


----------

